# Need settings to use vodafone(on nokia 3110classic) as modem.



## victor_rambo (May 5, 2008)

Hi guyz,
I need to install my Nokia 3110 classic as a modem. The GPRS is already activated.

I want to know which number to dial?
What is my username? Is that same as my phone number?
What is my password? Is that blank by default.

Are there any other charges applicable for this use? or is it only data transfer charge(10 paise per 10 KB).

Tried connecting to their customer care but could not. I found some details on their website but its still not very clear to me. Can somebody who has used it previously help me please?

Thank you!
-Rohan


----------



## Pathik (May 6, 2008)

*99#
username/pwd - none.
Do check ur gprs apn in ur settings. And use any proxy if there is.


----------



## victor_rambo (May 6, 2008)

Ok, I tried it, but got this error:


> Error 734: The PPP link control protocol was terminated.


----------



## Pathik (May 6, 2008)

Set the Access point name in your phone gprs settings. If you dont know what it should be, call the vodafone cc. They r always Happy to Help


----------



## mannuforall (May 6, 2008)

If you have any problem with your gprs setting and your cc cant help you then visit: *gprs-settings-to-mob.rdr.cc 
This can send gprs settings on your phone for free. Support any operator and any mobile in the world.


----------



## oval_man (May 10, 2008)

Try these if helpful:


Vodafone settings: 

Account Name: Vodafone_gprs
Homepage: *live.vodafone.in
User Name: (no need)
Pass: (no need)

Access Point Settings:

Proxy: Enabled
Proxy Address: 10.10.1.100
Proxy Port: 9401
Data Bearer: Packet Data

Bearer Settings:

Packet Data Access Point: portalnmms
Network type: IPV4
Authentication: normal
User Name: (no need)
Password: (no need)
-----------------------------------------

Here is the step by step process to start gprs on HTC touch
1.Call vodafone at 111 & ask them to enable gprs tell them, u r using HTC touch phone.
2.After enabling GPRS they will ask you to send an SMS as “VL to 52586?.
3.After u send this SMS u will receive a sms saying gprs settings has been send to ur mobile.
4.Now the real stuff comes, goto settings/connections/network wizard & select the country & service provider e.g India & Hutch/Vodafone & follow the instructions.
5.After doing the configuration it will ask to restart ur phone.
6.After restart goto settings/connections/connections/Advanced Tab/Select Network button
from the drop down select Hutch WAP Settings & apply.
7.Now goto Tasks tab in connections.
here u’ll see Hutch WAP Settings
Click edit my proxy server & click Advanced button.
8.here u’ll see diff proxy type & there server ip except for http which u need to add.
9.Click on HTTP & provide ip as 10.10.1.100 & port as 9401 Save the changes & u are done.
10.Open IE & njoy ur surfing……. )))))))))))

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Start-> Settings-> Connections-> Manage Existing Connections

You Can select a new or edit the pre-existing one.

Enter The name for the connection as you like

Select the modem as Cellular line (GPRS)

Give the accesspoint name as portalnmms

Leave the username, password and domain blank.

Click on advanced and give the IP as 10.10.1.100

leave the DNS Address and click ok

and select finish.

now close the window and come back to the connections and click on edit my proxy

put a tick mark on both the check box and and give the proxy server name as 10.10.1.100 and then click on Advanced

now select HTTp and enter the server address as 10.10.1.100 and give the port number as 9401 and click ok.

Restart the phone and browse the internet.

Now for recieving the mms

Start-> Messaging-> Inbox-> Select MMS-> Menu->Tools->Options

Select the exixting one to edit or create a new account.

Leave the preferences page and move on to the servers. Select the existing one to edit or create a new one.

Server Name: mms
gateway:10.10.1.100
port number 9401

server address: *mms1.live.vodafone.in/mms/

connect via: the network which you have mentioned.

You can set the sending size limitation.

WAP version can be 2.0

Restart the phone and browse the internet.

*live.vodafone.in

----------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

